# HOTV - Mustang Madness News Flash 1



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Good afternoon everyone,

This is James T Jet coming to you from sunny Virginia Beach Va. WE are counting the days to the 3rd annual Mustang Madness Race here at GreenRun Speedway. HOT will be bringing you complete coverage of the 2007 Mustang Madness Race. Our color man in the pits will be old Smokey Hughes and bringing you the best in online photos will be Aurora Cannon. This years race being run in the Fall should be close as always. 

Just in is two returning sponsors from last year MEV. If you want TJETS done right www.tjets.com is the place to go. Mike makes some of the best TJETS there are and he has a great selection and some great Vincent Rims and his own custom rims to boot. Also returning is SlotPro Speedway TJET and Magnet racers love his site as Jim has some of the best tools and very unique parts. Visit www.slotprospeedway.com and see what we are talking about.

This years Mustang Madness Race is returning to the stock Aurora or Model Motoring Tires as Autoworld went from the skinny fronts to the wider tires and besides the stock area a blast to drive on and they will hook up with the proper preparation.

Here is last years TechReport and race results

http://www.vabeachho.com/06-MustangMadness/TechReport.htm

The James T Jet signing off for this afternoon wishing everyone Happy Model Motoring


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey Roger, when is this happening? I started prepping a car last year but never finished... I'd like to finish it up for this year's event...

--rick


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

ParkRNDL said:


> Hey Roger, when is this happening? I started prepping a car last year but never finished... I'd like to finish it up for this year's event...
> 
> --rick


Rick the rules are here

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=197039

Time Trials start Nov 1st - 3rd so you car has to be here by mail call the 3rd. The race and consi race will run all that week

Roger Corrie


----------

